# Newbie with Gestational Diabetes



## FunkySnail (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello

I'm now 30 weeks pregnant and was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes at 17 weeks.
First I was controlling it by diet then I got put on one metformin a day which was gradually increased to four and then last week I got put on insulin as well as the metformin.
I was getting low blood sugar readings pre meals between 3-4 and at my first clinic visit they changed my meter as they thought it was giving me false lows. On the second visit I saw a different consultant who was concerned at these lows and told me I had to snack more to keep my pre meal bs above 3.5. On my third clinic visit the original consultant I saw said I didn't need to worry about the lows and told me to stop doing pre meal blood tests as we know that I naturally go low.

On the insulin I'm now back to doing post meal readings. I got put on 4 units in the morning and 2 at night, 2 days later this was reduced to 3 and 1 and now I'm on just 2 units in the morning because of mild hypos. When I think the insulin caused a low bs reading below 4, I definately felt different but when I go low without the insulin I don't feel any different even though my bs reading is the same! 
I'm meant to have a reading of 7.8 one hr post meals and I do find that if my bs has dropped to below 3.5 then my post meal reading will be above this ranging from 8.2 -12.8 and the same meals on different days can give completely different results. 

Anyone have any similar experiences?


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Funky. I have type 1, not gestational, but just wanted to say welcome


----------



## FunkySnail (Jan 6, 2009)

*Thank You*

Oops I didn't think this had posted so I posted another one!

My dad has Type 1 so I know a bit about it and having experienced this, if only briefly, now know what he's had to deal with for 50 years.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know anything about gestational diabetes, but my younger sister complained to me that she was being monitored more closely through her pregnancies, 2 and 4 years after I developed Type 1 as a 30 year old - she didn't actually have any blood glucose problems and must have missed the effect it was having on my career in marine biology, military nursing etc! However, it must be tough enough being pregnant without the additional challenge of diabetes - you have my admiration.

I think that the expectation is that you gestational diabetes will end soon after the birth, but that you may develop diabetes again later in life.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 7, 2009)

*Pregnant and Type 1*

Hi FunkySnail 
I am Type 1 and am 14 weeks pregnant - Hurrah! I made it through the 12 weeks! ( I previously had a miscarriage). Since being pregnant I have been having horrendous lows in the am and have reduced my insulin significantly. From the research I have done - as you get further into pregnancy your body requires more insulin than normal - the most important thing is not to let your bs levels get too high as this can may the baby grow bigger (mind you - you are nearly there now!). Lows do not affect the baby - (thank goodness as I have so many!) I think if your sugar gets so low before meals, your body may use it's natural resources and release it's 'emergency' supply of glucose from your liver - which along with a meal will affect your levels after eating and may account for your variable/high readings. I find I have never found a 'constant' even when I wasn't pregnant and readings after the same meal/routine can always vary. Unfortunately there is no rationale to diabetes! It sounds as though they haven't got your meds quite right - but are on the right track. I also go low before meals as I don't like snacking, I just don't get hungry - but have learnt that I have to, otherwise I get lows. I tend to have fruit as a snack or a nutrigrain bar. So after all that - the best advice I can give is snack - think of food as little and often (as well as the usual advice of high fibre, low GI foods) and this will help steady out your levels. Really hope this helps xx


----------



## FunkySnail (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Jenny,
Hope that everything goes ok for you and your baby. One positive about having the diabetes is that you get the extra growth scans so I have seen the baby more and know that they are doing ok!

I have managed to get my pre meal blood sugars above 4 today and it worked to keep my blood sugar below 7.8 at lunch but not breakfast and dinner. I guess I'll just have to keep trying to experiment!  I have been very strict with what I eat so it's fustrating when I think I'm eating something 'acceptable' and the blood sugar shoots up! It'll be a relief when the baby is born and I can go back to eating normally. But it is a kind of wake up call for the future as I'll be aware of the risk of developing Type 2 if I'm not careful. I'm not overweight but I don't do much exercise but I'm sure that'll change with a baby to run around after!

Thank u Copepod too. I know that I'm fortunate that it won't last forever and all I want is a healthy baby at the end of it.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 8, 2009)

*pleasures of aunt-hood*

Hi Funky Snail

Hope all works out well for you.

I'm delighted to say that I'm seeing my now 10 year old niece, and a second aged 8 years tonight (they live 100 miles away) and then we're meeting in London on Saturday - being an auntie is lots of fun. As my sister & brother in law said, all they wanted was a healthy baby - and they got two. I was able to help for a week after they came home from hospital after the first birth (emergency caesarian for un-noticed breech presentation!), returning from Belfast, where I was working temporarily, to central England. Both times the GP and health visitor came round, my sister was asleep upstairs, while I was downstairs with the baby - I think they (rightly) interpretted that as appropriate, so my sister could get a break. I'd been a general nurse and had worked in special care baby units, so was quite useful - although main thing was doing the washing and cooking. The next week was half term, so brother in law was around more.


----------

